# XM Radio install



## kkolarik (Apr 2, 2007)

What parts do I need to install XM Radio in my 2004 Maxima. I have 6 CD Bose audio w/o NAV.


----------



## johnnys07max (Mar 6, 2007)

What kind of XM are you getting, aftermarket or the one that you can get from Nissan. I'm not sure about the '04 Max, but my '07 came Prewired for either XM or Sirius. I chose Sirius and to have the dealer install it. I believe the only parts they needed were the Sirius module and the antenna. If it is not prewired then I would imagine you would need the harness as well.


----------

